# lang files



## nu2fbsd (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it possible to stop compilation and installation of language files other than what is used and needed?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

No, yes, maybe. What port are you talking about?


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 27, 2010)

All the ports I have installed on my system. I use only English.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

Then what language files are you talking about? I don't seem to have any.


----------



## camelia (Aug 28, 2010)

Language files are usually handled by WITHOUT_NLS ifdef, cf. gettext section in porter's handbook. If the port doesn't respect it then you should complain to the maintainer.
Note, some ports may require a bit of hacking[1], e.g. you'd have to write gettext no-op in order to teach glib/gtk about WITHOUT_NLS.

[1] example of the hack - gettext.hpp


----------

